
Facebook Launches Town Hall – “Wants to Help You Be a Better Citizen” - joatmon-snoo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-wants-to-help-you-be-a-better-citizen-1490630400
======
tropo
Step 1: determine how Facebook tries to direct your political activity

Step 2: do the exact opposite

------
joatmon-snoo
If you're paywalled, you can see the article by following the link from
Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/WSJTech/status/846786145832914944](https://twitter.com/WSJTech/status/846786145832914944)

